# Adding a second V



## tensleep (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello all--
We are adding a second Vizsla to our home tomorrow, 8 week old girl to go along with our 22m boy. Does anyone have experience with this and the transition for the older dog. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We added our little girl when our boy was only 10 months old. It was as if they had been friends forever. He was a little rough with her when she was small but now she pays him back threefold.


----------



## mwynnejr (Jan 10, 2011)

We just added a 2nd to our family and we enjoy every minute of it!

Our oldest, Lucky, can be a bit rough on the new pup (Luna), but they've become instant playmates and it's been fun watching how they play with each other.


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

We added our female when our male was a year and a half. He took to her instantly and we haven't had any issues between them. We've drove a few hundred miles to get our girl and took our male with us. From the moment I brought her out to the car, he was in love! 

We had to teach him to play gentle with her for awhile but it wasn't long until she was pouncing on him! 

Good luck with your new addition!


----------



## mwynnejr (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's a link to our blog that'll hopefully be updated with more stories/pictures of our experience with 2 Vizslas. 

http://luckyvizsla.blogspot.com/2011/03/marching-out-of-march-time-really-flew.html

We have older posts of Lucky alone-- might need to rename the blog to reflect two Vizslas, ahh we'll do that eventually.


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

We are hoping to get another V in the future to be a playmate of our male pup. Does having two Vs tire out your pup more bc they play more togeter? Or will I be the one doing more play time haha. Bc right now when we do off leash im the one playing with him constantly with his toys (hes not old enough for dog park) but will a second V most likely take that spot? Just curious as to how much more work 2 Vs are than one


----------



## tensleep (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello--
So, it has been 2 1/2 weeks since we brought Luna home and we couldn't be happier! She is a very bright, attentive and beautiful girl. For some reason we have found her to be easier to raise than our male, maybe because he has been so helpful, maybe because we have just forgotten that 2 or 3 weeks in is just the vacation period. I really can't believe how well Joz has taken to his new sibling, although they don't get many opportunities to play outdoors together, yet, the time they spend in the house has been just perfect. When we leave for a few hours during the day, upon returning to home, we will find him sleeping very close to her crate as if to make sure she is ok, and not alone. He has shared all his toys, bones and honestly takes all of her nips, lunges, and sheer attacks like a true gentleman. Really happy with our decision!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update!


----------

